# Will you enough hay for your livestock needs?



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

*Will you have enough hay for your livestock this year?*​
*Do you have enough hay for your livestock needs this year?*

Yes1052.63%No421.05%Borderline so far, but need rain526.32%


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Wondering...many are looking at not having enough hay for livestock needs. I will be short...looks like stalks will get introduced into the mixture. Going to work on a ration for the winter. May end up just baling the last beans I planted...less than an inch has fallen on them since their 25 May planting.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I have plenty of cow hay. I also have 80 stalk bales from last fall that we baled wet and wrapped. After all the heat this summer I finally think they have finished fermenting. Cows are climbing over the tops of one another to get at it.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_Only have 2 hd of cattle now.Usually 200._

_4000 bu of corn in silo and 400 ton of unsold hay so I should be sittin OK







_


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

I am boderline right now but if I don't get some rain soon I have 300ac of soybeans and 200ac of sorghum I will roll up and if I do get some rain I should have plenty of sudan grass


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I should have enough by Fall. We finally got some rain.
One county up from me has been feeding hay for a while. Some have almost fed all of their first cutting.
I will still plant as much winter grazing as I can.

It looks like our national cattle herd numbers will shrink again this year.


----------



## Feed Hay (May 30, 2008)

Southern IL is bad. We had the late frost and then the drought and heat. I am getting rid of all but the 4-H goats, we have 38 and keep the horses. I sold the cows we had a few months ago. Only had 6 of them. The farmers are in dire straights around here. Left over hay may help get me through the winter, but I am not comfortable yet.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

We feed our feelot cattle straw plus processed feed to market weight.


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

If I can ever get my sudan grass dry enough to bale I will have enough with leftover and stalks. Only have about 50 head.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I baled a lot of Cereal Ryegrass that was used for cover crops early this spring. I'm in good shape.


----------



## dbergh (Jun 3, 2010)

Lots of acres of winter grazing have gone up in smoke out here in ID this summer with more to surely follow the way the wildfire season is going. My phone has been quite busy with calls from cattleman that don't normally buy much hay wondering about availability and price. They need to be buying now - not shopping because lots and lots of hay is already sold to the exporters and supplies are only going to get tighter and more expensive. Feeder hay is about $175 right now and will go higher in my opinion.


----------

